# Dometic RM 6505



## hakonp (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi!

I’m trying this site - I’ve stumbled across when I searched for parts to my Dometic refrigerator.

I have problems with the PCB and I need to get my hands on a new / used / refurbished one.
I’ve searched high and low, but no result so far, so I hope one you people can point me in a direction?

I have the same problems other describe, the fridge will not go on main, sometimes it does - but just for a short while. 
Sometimes it works on gas, but it will cut the gas after a while.

I’ll even buy a used fridge if needed.
This problem is a pain, and always worrying about the fridge when traveling is stressful.

Thanks for all the help.

I’ve included pics of both the PCB and fridge details.

Partnumber is: AES 293 23 44-01

Best Regards,

Håkon Paulsen
Norway


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

https://www.leisureshopdirect.com/c...ic-rm6505-absorption-refrigerator-spare-parts

Hi, Try these people, they may be able to help.


----------



## hakonp (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for you tip!, I've sent those guys an e-mail now.


Br,
hakon


----------



## hakonp (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi,

Got answer from Leisureshopdirect , they don’t have it, and can't help me getting one.

If you have any other idea, it will be greatly appreciated


Thanks!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you thought of trying to get the pcb repaired? From the UK if I search using google for “pcb repair” I get a number of companies offering pcb testing and repair services. Might be the only way forward if you can’t find anyone to supply a new pcb.

Good luck!


Regards
John


----------



## hakonp (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah – the problem is that the pcb itself is is covered in some kind of white hard plastic – so the component is buried in the white stuff unfortunately.
And that makes it close to impossible to remove any of them.




//
Hp


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Håkon

Suggest the following

Join Camperonline.it (free to join)

Enter FORUMS and then ACCESSORIES

Look through the various threads until you find one about fridges (there are generally one or two on each page)

Look through the thread until you find a post from the user ‘SCUBIDU’

You may need to look through two or three threads, however he posts regularily

Click on his user name which will take you to his profile where there is a contact link.

Send him a full description of your issues together with photos of the board you need plus the full Dometic label with model/serial numbers etc

He makes/repairs control boards for a number of obsolete fridges so may be able to help you.

Let me know how you get on


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, kabundi, it's obviously not WHAT you know but WHO you know!


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

As an old school teacher used to say

You don’t need to know everything, you just need to know where to look for the info you need


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That is so true! And I console myself with the fact now that I'm getting more forgetful!


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I have exactly the same fridge and problem - that board is dead. I decided to replace it with a normal household fridge.

https://motorhomer.com/threads/additional-solar-system-b2b-for-compressor-fridge.41305/

If you get a response from that person can you report back on here?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Worth a try? https://www.ieruk.com/printed-circuit-board-repairs.php


----------



## hakonp (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi,

Update;

After 8 month of looking and searching I've found a used board in Poland - I don't speak polish and the seller is not very good in English. But google translate knows Polish and English 

The PCB is scheduled to arrive in Norway this week, so I'm excited to say the least. Fingers crossed.
For people looking I've found it here;

https://allegro.pl/oferta/sterownik-293234401-lodowka-kemping-dometic-rm6505-8852093449

Thank you for all your ideas and helpful suggestions.

Br,
Håkon


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Good find, but is that the only one? I won't bother anyway as I've already bought everything to replace it with a 240 volt fridge. If you need anything from my 6505 I'll be in the UK late May.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

See post 7

SCUBIDU is very helpful and will respond quickly. He will tell you immediately whether or not he can help.


----------



## MarkHymer (Dec 31, 2019)

Just a quick tip on this thread as its 'similar' to my problem - You have an old PCB that's failed. The great thing about these PCB's is that there not surface mount components, hence easy to troubleshoot and replace. 

My boiler PCB failed but with a bit of testing, managed to fix it.

Take your board to a local electronics shop if your not electronically inclined, and for sure they will be able to fix it for usually no more than $50.

These PCB's are like engines, eventually a part will wear out, but you wouldn't by a whole new engine if you need a new thermostat- just replace the part.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Most of them are encased in epoxy so not easy to get at


----------



## MarkHymer (Dec 31, 2019)

Ah that's a shame


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

If anyone is interested in my installing a 240 volt fridge in place of the 3 way (and the dedicated leisure system to power it):

https://motorhomer.com/threads/additional-solar-system-b2b-for-compressor-fridge.41305/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still very costly wfd.

Ray.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, there’s no cheap way to do it. The 3way (expensive fridge) and 240 volt (fridge and leisure system) are about £1000. The 12 volt compressor far more (expensive fridge and a leisure system). This way I get a proper fridge.


----------

